

Adobe donated $5000 to JS-Git - rappo
https://www.bountysource.com/#fundraisers/325

======
caniszczyk
Good on Adobe... but what does this get them?

I spent a lot of time working on JGit:
[http://eclipse.org/jgit/](http://eclipse.org/jgit/)

This is going to take folks a long time to do in pure JS... before even work
has to be done to tweak performance... the great thing about JGit is that it's
under EDL (BSD) so JS-Git should be able to steal some ideas

~~~
bsimpson
They're betting the dev tools farm on Brackets, an open-source editor written
in JS. To enable it to run on ChromeOS, FirefoxOS, or iOS, they need to have a
better cloud filesystem story. Since git is the de facto format for sharing
code across machines, they want to integrate git into Brackets. Then, you'd be
able to write code on a device that doesn't have a traditional filesystem,
locally caching changed resources and offloading the data persistence aspect
to a service like BitBucket or GitHub.

~~~
caniszczyk
Ah, I guess they are taking another approach than just using JGit... Eclipse
Orion (similar to Brackets) services Git support via a service that is powered
by JGit (and in theory, can be swapped out in the future):
[http://eclipse.org/orion/](http://eclipse.org/orion/)

------
fotcorn
I think using emscripten + some customization of the code is much more
efficient than doing this port AND you don't have problems with
incompatibilities. But why do you want to run git in your web browser in the
first place?

~~~
fosap
I think this is what emscripten is for: You have some _great_ code and want to
port it to the browser platform. But I'm afraid Git relies heavily on the
"Posix runtime" that is not supported by emscripten, since emscripten does not
try to emulate an os.

~~~
creationix
Correct. Also the amount of code generated by emscripten is too much for me. I
want js-git to be a light-weight dependency.

------
skwirl
Is this a marketing post?

